# NDSUvsUND...bummer



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

What do you NDSU boyz think of the rivalry ending between us? I am a little upset at my own team to be honest. I dont blame you guys for going D1 and think the game between UND and NDSU should continue. Just because I know we could still have a chance at defeating. I think the coach is being a little selfish here and should listen to the fans a little more.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Couldn't agree with you more. It is one of the biggest events in the state, almost to big sometimes as it tears families apart,but that is what a good rivalry is for. My guess is that it will be only 1-2 years before they are playing again as UND will probably make the move within the next 5 years. Sad to see it end, but heres hoping that it won't be for long. :beer:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Blake, I would agree with you except the fans won't be the ones that get fired if the Siuox don't make the playoffs because of a loss to a team they didn't have to play. I am not saying I am happy about the rivalry ending, and I am not saying the Bison would automatically win just because they are DI but they will have several more scholarships.


----------



## Powder (Sep 9, 2003)

I understand und's unwillingness to play NDSU in football. Winning doesn't help at all but more importantly losing hurts them. They have nothing to gain. There is a sizeable difference between DII and IAA, especially after NDSU gets it's full compliment of scholarships. NDSU's playoff chances were hurt this year because they beat Montana instead of Crookston.

The one I'm dissapointed in is basketball. The disparity between upper DII and lower DI basketball is minimal at best. Besides, the und women are playing Minnesota in an exhibition game. Why not play NDSU as an early season exhibition game too?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

We're high rollers now at NDSU....we don't worry abou the small timers.  

No seriously, the rivalry is ages old and will be missed.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Please correct me if I am wrong. In D 1 the bison will get 20 more football scholarships????? That would make the game a little lopsided :huh: The coffee shop talk in GF says we're keeping the Nickel in GF f*#@ the Bison. We won it the most and got the last game too. Sorry Fargo boys :beer:


----------



## BenelliBlaster (Mar 17, 2002)

I think that UND is the ultimate loser in the end. They are giving a chance to continue a great rivalry and put a little extra money in their pocketbook each season. They are not expected to win but if they did, look at the bragging rights they would have. Montana had 20 more scholarships and a Division IAA national title the previous year and NDSU went out and beat them on there home field. A team gets better by playing the best competition. I don't understand why they can't get on a bus and drive 70 miles! Especially playing basketball. :eyeroll:


----------



## fireball (Oct 3, 2003)

UND will have to play the remaining 3 teams in division 2 for the nickel. I doubt highly that playing a division 1 team and winning or losing to them effects the power polls for playoff births in this division 2 conference, otherwise NDSU should have gotten in, after all, they defeated division 1 Montana earlier this yr. I am friends of the Lennon family, I have known Dale for a long time. I graduated with and swapped wedding duties(myself being in his and him being in mine) with his younger brother Don. I think Dale is a great coach and person, he brings UND what they need, a drive to win and the character to back it up. But this whole, we won't play you thing goes deeper than the coaches. It goes right to the athletic directors and those few boosters who have the money to influence silly little decisions like this. The only ones who suffer are the kids who live to play this rivalry and the fans who love to watch it, to bad we are all so petty nowdays. :sniper:


----------



## Powder (Sep 9, 2003)

##


----------



## Powder (Sep 9, 2003)

fireball,
The only reason und will not play NDSU in football is because it does hurt them in the regional seedings. DII puts more of an emphasis on playing regional competition in your division than it does on playing better competition. It's a fact that und got more regional points by beating Crookston than the Bison did by beating Montana. The ONLY reason und had a home playoff game this year was because the team from Georgia (?) played three IAA schools which hurt them in the eyes of DII and und hadn't played any.

Here is a quote from Jeff Kolpack's article in the Forum on 2/13/04 talking about NDSU vs. und:
"On football, UND says it will hurt its playoff chances. That's true."

DII is a dieing class. Look for some semi-major restructuring in the next several years.


----------



## fireball (Oct 3, 2003)

I agree, putting a D1 team on your D2 schedule will not help your D2 playoffs at all. Did UND play a D1 team last season? I thought they had one scheduled, but it was cancelled for some reason. I would suggest if they are going to schedule one D1 team a yr, why not an old rival? I think with the program and talent pool around this region, UND will remain competative with NDSU. It is such a shame to see this rivalry get washed down because a few teams in the conference decided to move up in the world. Oh well, so goes life.


----------

